# My First Road Bike



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

View attachment 280943
View attachment 280944


I just bought this Specialized Dolce Sport Compact 48" yesterday from a local shop. The management and the store owner were wonderful helping me to select the right bike and fit .. properly measuring me. I originally walked in to look at their Treks, but I had to agree this bike better met my special needs (previous back surgery, neck compression and knees surgeries) 

.. and my pimped out REI Madrona Mt Bike that I bought earlier on sale. This bike is awesome to carry the groceries home (while my car sits home in the garage)


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, they are both cool bikes Kris! Congrats and welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:

On my "compact" frame bike I use the cheap alloy bottle cages because I can pull the bottle straight out the side (instead of up and forward).
And have you tried leveling the seat on the mountain bike? Might put less pressure on the sensitive bits.

Again, really nice bikes!


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot! I was able to level it by loosening the back bolt and tightening the front. I am here to learn as I am very new to this.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations ... _Did not know that the Dolce comes with mounts for the rear rack._


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

I noticed the two threaded areas when I first checked this bike at the shop, but didn't bother to mount it until the other day. I had the rack when I bought a set of RackTime panniers DIRT CHEAP from another wholesale site .. for less than $40.00 including the rack. So I checked down at the hub area and noticed a rubber *button* .. pulled it out and ta da .. the hole was threaded  same on the other side of course. This bike is a 2011 model. I don't know if the newer Dolce Sports are set up to do the same.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice bikes! Hope you're having lots of fun with them.


----------



## ovid9 (May 16, 2013)

My wife just bought a 2012 model of the Dolce Compact as well! She's stoked!

Nice bikes! Have lots of fun riding it!


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Congrats for her!
I went with the Specialized because of the drop of the top tube made it easier for me to swing my leg over then the Trek models. My LBS really took in account my *special needs* and directed me to this bike. They put the bike on a trainer to get used to the shoes and clips, made sure I understood the gear shift and proper height of the saddle (which needs to be higher for me than others because of knee surgeries) The store owner knew what I was saying because he had surgery too and fully understood that I/he needed to fully extend the knee when peddling to avoid pain.


----------

